# Year old baby girl



## momof3girls (Apr 24, 2008)

Any C&C are welcome.


1.







2.






3.


----------



## My3Boys (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm new to all this, so I don't have much CC for you - but just wanted to say how CUTE she is!   Such pretty blue eyes!  And I do love how the yellow contrasts with the green grass.


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 24, 2008)

oh my god, the chicken/rooster in the background of the second shot made me laugh out loud! 

she has a beautiful smile!


----------



## AniNic (Apr 24, 2008)

I think these are great, aside from the tree right behind her. To me it is distracting. And the one with the other girl in it...also distracting. I also love the yellow and green together.


----------



## momof3girls (Apr 24, 2008)

Yes I also find the tree distracting...the tree is in focus and the baby isn't.  I will try to retake these shots.  It was overcast today so I figured I would try.  Hopefully better than Walmart...that's where I had planned on taking her.  

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## AniNic (Apr 24, 2008)

Oh, girlie...way better than Wal-Mart...even with the distractions!


----------



## My3Boys (Apr 25, 2008)

momof3girls said:


> Yes I also find the tree distracting...the tree is in focus and the baby isn't. I will try to retake these shots. It was overcast today so I figured I would try. Hopefully better than Walmart...that's where I had planned on taking her.
> 
> Thanks for the comments!


 
Oh, gosh!!! Much much better than Wally World!! These look nice - and the great thing is, you can retake them if you want to and make the changes you want!


----------



## PattiS (Apr 28, 2008)

momof3girls said:


> Yes I also find the tree distracting...the tree is in focus and the baby isn't.  I will try to retake these shots.  It was overcast today so I figured I would try.  Hopefully better than Walmart...that's where I had planned on taking her.



I love the colors here, and the first one is especially adorable.  
About #2, it's already been said that she is out of focus, however next time I would also avoid patches of light like the one on her shoulder.


----------



## momof3girls (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks for comments & tips!  Greatly appreciated!


----------



## 3of11 (Apr 29, 2008)

Very cute pictures.  Your girl is so cute!  I love the color too.  As far as the first picture, I think I would crop it a little, taking off so much of the tree and putting more focus on her.  #2 I like a lot.  #3 is cute, however, if it were taken more to your left, having both girls faces in it, would make it even better.  Good job.  Definitely better than Walmart.


----------



## Kanikula (Apr 29, 2008)

Gorgous shots - the colours a fab together - The tree seems to be more infocus than the girl in #1 but other than that - i love them


----------



## createnetwork (Apr 29, 2008)

Adorable little girl. The color contrast is great.


----------

